# G.B.A. 2010 5th Annual GA State Shoot



## RIVER_CAT (Apr 6, 2010)

G.B.A 5th Annual GA State Championship


• 4-10-10

•6pm-8am.....numbers format(No shad, No Catfish)

•Elberton Ramp (Hwy 72)Lake Russell,GA for blast off/weigh in

•Trailoring allowed....All public waters in the State of GA

• $100 per boat with the optional $25 per boat Big Fish Pot​


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Apr 12, 2010)

*5th Annual  GA State shoot Results*

_*GBA 5th Annual GA State Shoot results*​_*
Clint Lowe, Bradley Free, Jonathan Redding     382 fish​

Brian York, Brian Ellenburg, Kevin Tucek            264 fish​

Greg Campbell, John Hood, Jerry Brodnax         226 fish​

Kevin Reed, Jason Evans                                       134 fish​

Keith Roberts, Marty Marett, Tim                         124 fish​

Kevin Johnson, Joseph Evans, Dylan Evans         105 fish​

Jason Cathey, Mike Cathey, Allan Irvin                 96 fish​

Clint Livingston, Josh Nix, Gabe Haynie                             81 fish​

Jeremy Houghtaling, Lowell  Brannan          76 fish​

Joey Baskins, Drew Baskins, Josh Chandler  73 fish​

Jeff Rector, Virgil Robinson, Billy Waites  43 fish​

Chris Hendricks, John Stone   37 fish​

Leonard Berridge, Keith McLamb, Brandon McLamb   34 fish​
*
*BIG FISH*
Leonard Berridge, Keith McLamb, Brandon McLamb  42.12 Common carp​
*LONGEST GAR*
Brian York, Brian Ellenburg, Kevin Tucek       51 1/2"​


Please forgive me......i know i may be missing some names or have them misspelled. Please get with me if something isnt right and we will get it corrected.


Thanks to all that came and supported the Georgia Bowfishing Assocation

had a total of 1675 fish harvested. Some impressive numbers and big fish.

Weather held out great other than the cooler temps that pushed a few fish back.

Thanks to all the guys and gals that helped to host the event and make things possible.

Hope everyone had a safe trip home and enjoyed the shoot.

Please post up any state shoot pictures if you have them

Thanks Jonathan


----------



## wack em (Apr 12, 2010)

Congrats Jonathan, Clint, and Bradley!

yall put a hurtin on em


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Apr 12, 2010)

It was a fun shoot and we enjoyed it. Im just glad the weather was decent and we had a good turn out.  Im proud of the team for giving it all. I was worried all night we wasnt gonna have enough..... but we was like... if we get beat....it isnt gonna be for not tryin.....they gonna have to out shoot us...... cause we were on fish all night long


----------



## S Adams (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey River Cat,Didnt you say you had to work  and was not going to the muzzy?Lol
also congrats on some fine shooting!


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Apr 13, 2010)

S Adams said:


> Hey River Cat,Didnt you say you had to work  and was not going to the muzzy?Lol
> also congrats on some fine shooting!




  maybe.........maybe not........


----------



## Michael (Apr 13, 2010)

I ain't scared of no Cat


----------



## S Adams (Apr 13, 2010)

Michael said:


> I ain't scared of no Cat



I ain't scared!


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Apr 14, 2010)

Heres a few pics some of the fine ladys of the GBA took....


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Apr 14, 2010)

few more.....

1st pic.......1st place: "Team Ridin Dirty" Bradly Free, Jonathan Redding, Clint Lowe   and our club president  Jason Evans

2nd pic.....2nd place:  Kevin Tucek,Brian York,Brian Ellenburg  and our club president Jason Evans

3rd pic..... 3rd place: John Hood,Jerry Brodnax, Greg Campbell

4th pic..... quick glimps  of the results board

5th pic..... quick pic i took on the cell phone of our fish in the airboat just before we ran back to the boat ramp to load up


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 14, 2010)

makin lake russell a better place!


----------

